
The Real Struggle Behind Climate Change - A War on Expertise - David Brin - MaysonL
http://open.salon.com/blog/david_brin/2010/02/09/the_real_struggle_behind_climate_change_-_a_war_on_expertise
======
azgolfer
Yeah, right. As every day their are more revelations of corruption and
incompetence in 'Climate Science'. There is really no such thing. Anyone who
says they can build a computer model of the climate is either stupid, ignorant
or corrupt. The CRU code is laughably ugly and sloppy, yet they would have us
believe that they have made an incredible breakthrough in Computer Science -
they can build an accurate model of the climate !

